# BUYING 740iL



## jltarra (Jan 26, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi there ,
I'm new to this forum and are looking at buying a 96' - 2000 model 740il and are just wondering if i can be in formed about things to look out for the may be common issues with this vehcile?

Thanks in advance

john


----------



## crewdog843 (Mar 15, 2006)

I suggest the following reading:

There are several things to watch for. I would avoid anything without a full history and excellent service records. I would also lean towards a CPO or aftermarket warranty.

Some things to check:
Loosing pixel display in temperature, mileage display.
Catalytic converters failing
Power steering hoses leaking
Cup holders failing
Nikasil engine block problems in 95 V8
Oil pump bolts backing out, generally pre 99 years
Radiator failures. Plastic neck breaking, all years
A/C stepper motors failing.
Original Water pumps with plastic impellers failing
Coolant thermostat failing
Poor quality jack
Electric cooling fan failing in year 98 and newer
Sunroof wind noise
CD player skipping in models older than 97
Older A/C temperature displays failing
Phones not being upgradeable without major cost or modifications
A/C drain lines need re-routing to stop gurgling sound


Summary of model years:

1996
New 4.4 liter engine. Horsepower remained the same but torque went up from [email protected] rpm to [email protected] rpm. Standard steel sunroof changed, glass moonroof instead.

1997
Side impact airbags standard for front seat passengers. Navigation system became available but fitted into few cars.

1998
DSC became standard. HPS head airbags also standard and rear-seat side airbags optional. Navigation system more available. New AC control panel as well (although this was retrofitted to many pre-98 cars).

1999
Mild face-lift with scalloped headlights, crystalized taillamps, door scoop illumination, and chrome strip on the trunk. The 4.4 liter engine receives VANOS variable valve timing and torque rises from 310 to 324. Updated side skirts without the round hole plugs for the jack. Sport package consisting of 18-inch rims, blackout trim, lower gear ratio, and vavona redwood interior trim became available on the 740i.

2000
Features as standard that were options before. Xenon lights, rain sensing wipers, headlight washer nozzles, Navigation, DSP stereo with cassette in the dash and 6 disk changer in the trunk. Sport package became available on 740iL/750iL models, sans the lower gearing.

2001
For the last year, they added body colored side skirts, and front and rear air dams (all were black until 2001) and crystal clear turn signals. Features as standard that were options before, Star tac phone with mayday system, 16 way comfort seats, side airbags with head protection skirts. Mid year (9/00 production and later) they changed to a wide navigation screen.


Very important, if you are considering a 1995 V8, please see this link for the Nikasil Issue (Koala Motorsport)

Or better yet, go over to Bimmerforums/Seven series thread.

jake


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Original post and another one  of the above reply, with the Nikasil link included.


----------



## BMWRich (Jan 31, 2008)

Jake,

Just joined this site and saw your feedback. Good info...thanks! 

Rich


----------



## crewdog843 (Mar 15, 2006)

Don't thank me, thank M.Wong...that was his post from some time ago, and when I copied it, I neglected to attribute it to him (cut and paste error). He took considerable time to write a very comprehensive report. 

You have lots of resources available to you in your search. This is an excellent forum as well as Bimmerforums, and Roadfly. Get the best car you can afford, keeping in mind that the 2001 model is the last and probably the best of the e38 line. I am biased of course, because I have one and it is a beauty. Keep away from the 2002 models as they are the first of the 'newer' seven models and had lots of issues. 

A car which has been well cared for will look it!!! The area in which you live should prove to be a rich hunting ground as you are within reach of much of the east coast. Beware of eBay, and good hunting.

If you see anything in his write-ups which you don't fully understand, just come up and ask, we will try to guide you through it.

jake


----------

